#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Convert C codes to Matlab Codes

## samah

Que.
How we can Convert C codes to Matlab Codes?





  Similar Threads: IS 875 AND 432 codes engineering codes IS codes IS Codes Is codes (is 4031)

----------


## yogesh135

it's not possible to convert

----------


## samah

> it's not possible to convert


There has to be some sort of a converter??? I am really stuck with my project..  :(:   :=(:

----------


## gurmukhnishan Singh

hi thats a  awesome site really i need such site

----------

